# Hymer B544 main skylight cracked



## fairgrace

Hi, please can anybody tell me where I could find a replacement for our Hymer B544 main skylight? Ideally used, but we don't seem to find any. Prices of Hymer new parts seem unbelievable 8O! 

We also need a head shower, but the skylight is what worry us the most! 

Thanks.


----------



## Mrplodd

Cant help you with a skylight but as far as a shower head is concerned they are the same as you have at home!!! best bet I have found is a marine one that has a trigger operation !! saves loads of water as you just press the trigger when you want water!!

Cost is about a tenner from a chandlers, I got mine from Poole but cannot remember the company (it was via the internet so try a |Google search)


----------



## 747

If you measure the size of your rooflight, you can find a cheaper alternative to the Hymer one.


----------



## inkey-2008

If it is only crack you could seal it using UV stable clear selotape. I have used it to fix stone chips in headlamp glass and it does not yellow and will not come off. Make sure you clean the surface well before sticking it down.

Can not help on a replacement have you tried finding a breakers.

Andy


----------



## gwd869

Hi, are you sure it is Hymer part, I recently broke my Skylight on a Burstner and it turned out to be a Seitz part. I had a replacement in a couple of days, it still cost me £154 (ouch).

Regards
gwd869


----------



## hymerbeliever

Based on the fact that I managed to order a Hymer shower tray (delivered) through a German dealer for about 109 eur when Brownhills aka Hymer UK wanted £240 not delivered, you could try a German dealership and get them to order the part to be delivered direct to you from Hymer....the part number would help them. I could give you their email if you pm me but i dont want to publicise it.

I think Hymer rooflights are mainly made by Remis but Remis UK dont like supplying direct. I did get an extra identical small rooflight for my Hymer from ebay.de by searching:

dachhaube (or dachluke) remis or just dachhaube / dachluke

are any of these it?

http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=dac...chhaube&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

They all deliver to UK if you ask them nicely.

Or how about any of these from Movera:

http://hymervn.movera.com/shop/prod...tegories/belueftung-hauben-luken-fenster.html

You could fit another make such as a Heki but it will need to be the same or bigger and may involve cutting.


----------



## iconnor

Move the shower cubicle to under the skylight......hey presto, both problems solved! :lol:


----------



## smiler

Hi hymerbeliever states buy it from Movera, whilst at Hymer Bad Walsee last year i was told by the service reception manager that if HYmer branded parts were purchased from the Movera shop they are dearer This was true in my case as i priced up the roof vent i needed from both places it was about 15 euros cheaper at the service reception


----------



## Lijaloo

If its just cracked then I can recommend Captain Tolley's creeeping crack cure. We used it to repair our cracked skylight until we were able to find a replacement and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## keithaquitaine

*Hymer 544 rooflight cracked*

I had the same problem with the roof light on my 564, couldn't find a new or s/h one anywhere. I repaired it by fibreglassing the whole rooflight. Use epoxy resin, not polyester as being acrylic, polyester won't stick. Now stronger than origional and wont degrade in sun-light.


----------



## joedenise

you wouldn't need a part no all you need is the hymer serial no on your plate if you buy from a German hymer dealer

joe


----------

